# New driver horrible night



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Hello everyone I started uber about two days ago. First day was great all kinds of fares. I had alot of fun! tonight was horrible I got completely sketched out by two guys in hoods so I apologized and drove on. Second fare also rubbed me the wrong way tonight I like uber but some people.... how do you drivers feel safe picking up people ? what works for you


----------



## UberQuintero (Sep 30, 2014)

Sketchy or not, im mostly comfortable knowing that anyone pinging us has had to enter alot of their personal info just to be able to do so. Knowing that, to me, puts me at ease. 

Third night driving here, by the way.


----------



## vtexposfan (May 27, 2014)

You don't use Uber without giving a name, a credit card number, and your location. Most passengers are on their very best behavior.

For you to greet the passenger, then refuse them a ride because you're "sketched out" is disingenuous. Maybe you're not cut out for this job. No shame in that.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

"You don't use Uber without giving a name"
name need not be your real name,

"a credit card number" 
need not be your card,

"and your location"
any street corner will do.


----------



## HisShadowX (May 19, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> "You don't use Uber without giving a name"
> name need not be your real name,
> 
> "a credit card number"
> ...


People still haven't heard of prepaid credit cards? Damn


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

Like I have said before in this forum, not everyone is cut out to be a Taxi driver.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Nick781 said:


> Hello everyone I started uber about two days ago. First day was great all kinds of fares. I had alot of fun! tonight was horrible I got completely sketched out by two guys in hoods so I apologized and drove on. Second fare also rubbed me the wrong way tonight I like uber but some people.... how do you drivers feel safe picking up people ? what works for you


I'm not afraid of ANYTHING! Otherwise, in the context of "fear", why would I walk out of my house?


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

Nick781 said:


> Hello everyone I started uber about two days ago. First day was great all kinds of fares. I had alot of fun! tonight was horrible I got completely sketched out by two guys in hoods so I apologized and drove on. Second fare also rubbed me the wrong way tonight I like uber but some people.... how do you drivers feel safe picking up people ? what works for you


Despite what all these online Uber tough guys are saying, do what you feel is right. Don't put yourself in bad situations that you will look back at later and say "man, that was dumb". Maybe you should try working different hours? Like many parents have said in the past, only bad things happen after 1 am


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

UberHustla said:


> Despite what all these online Uber tough guys are saying, do what you feel is right. Don't put yourself in bad situations that you will look back at later and say "man, that was dumb". Maybe you should try working different hours? Like many parents have said in the past, only bad things happen after 1 am


I'm a woman


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

Courageous said:


> I'm a woman


I promise not to hold it against you as a driver


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Courageous said:


> I'm a woman


Yeah, but you're also 18'6" and have a tounge that can knock out a adult with one swipe!


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

UberQuintero said:


> Sketchy or not, im mostly comfortable knowing that anyone pinging us has had to enter alot of their personal info just to be able to do so. Knowing that, to me, puts me at ease.
> 
> Third night driving here, by the way.


Allow me to shatter your false sense of security:

Scenerio... You pick up a fare and confirm the name just like Uber taught you. A guy named Terry gets into your car. The creepy sling blade looking dude you keep glancing at in the rear view mirror is really starting to make you feel uncomfortable. You try small talk, but he simply ignores you. The address he has given you is in a bad part of town about 10 minutes away. The anxiety is really starting to take it's toll, you can actually feel it in your stomach as you begin to get more and more uncomfortable, meanwhile the freak in your backseat keeps playing with his phone. You can't see what he is doing, but he is checking out all of the recent calls and text messages on the phone. He finds himself thinking about whose phone he just stole. He hated it when he thought of his victims as people and not simply as objects. He quit reading the texts as they made him uncomfortable. He begins thinking about how lucky it was that the woman named Terry he had just raped and murdered had Uber on her phone. It made for a good, quick, easy getaway. He then began planning ways to destroy the phone since he could probably be tracked by its' GPS. He then looks up and notices you looking at him in your rear view mirror. At this point he finds himself thinking about how far he could drive out of town in your Prius and about how he really couldn't risk any witnesses. You see him smile at you from the rear view mirror as he tells you to pull around to the back of the building up here on your right.

Still feel safe driving for Uber?


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

vtexposfan said:


> You don't use Uber without giving a name, a credit card number, and your location. Most passengers are on their very best behavior.
> 
> For you to greet the passenger, then refuse them a ride because you're "sketched out" is disingenuous. Maybe you're not cut out for this job. No shame in that.


I disagree. If a persons' gut says "sketchy dude, I don't feel right," then drive away. Trying to be a politically correct Uber driver is nuts. Who cares if you are wrong.....better safe then dead. Just my opinion. If you find yourself driving away from lots of passengers you might want to look at that.


----------



## wtdrivesnj (Dec 5, 2014)

Try picking up in certain areas like business, airports, train stations There is no way to know what type of people they might be. Otherwise it's all a crap shoot just know that with the Uber's tracking they will at least know where your body's at. Lol


----------



## UberHustla (Dec 2, 2014)

wtdrivesnj said:


> Try picking up in certain areas like business, airports, train stations There is no way to know what type of people they might be. Otherwise it's all a crap shoot just know that with the Uber's tracking they will at least know where your body's at. Lol


I like someone who sees the bright side of things


----------



## vtexposfan (May 27, 2014)

That's a good piece of fiction above. If that happens to me, I lived a good life and I'll leave everything to my brother.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

You are an independent contractor, using a ride share software. You are your own boss. You do not have to pick up anyone.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Whilst driving cabs on the three occasions I was attacked. I always had some form of warning . The first one I ignored and got belted. the second two I was prepared and they got belted.

As Reality Shark suggests, Don't ignore those real warnings your body gives you, that sick feeling in your guts, hairs on the back of your neck or arms raising. A physical response to a real threat.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

UberHustla said:


> Despite what all these online Uber tough guys are saying, do what you feel is right. Don't put yourself in bad situations that you will look back at later and say "man, that was dumb". Maybe you should try working different hours? Like many parents have said in the past, only bad things happen after 1 am


Your completely right. My first 8 fares were during the day and I had great experiences. Next day I got out of work and got on uber at around 10 pm to surge areas with relatively high crime. The person requesting the ride had a girls name. Two guys in hoods popped out so I decided to apologize and move on. I did not feel safe, I didnt want to be in a position to fight for my life if something arised.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Whilst driving cabs on the three occasions I was attacked. I always had some form of warning . The first one I ignored and got belted. the second two I was prepared and they got belted.
> 
> As Reality Shark suggests, Don't ignore those real warnings your body gives you, that sick feeling in your guts, hairs on the back of your neck or arms raising. A physical response to a real threat.


What do you mean by some form of warning ? lol


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> Allow me to shatter your false sense of security:
> 
> Scenerio... You pick up a fare and confirm the name just like Uber taught you. A guy named Terry gets into your car. The creepy sling blade looking dude you keep glancing at in the rear view mirror is really starting to make you feel uncomfortable. You try small talk, but he simply ignores you. The address he has given you is in a bad part of town about 10 minutes away. The anxiety is really starting to take it's toll, you can actually feel it in your stomach as you begin to get more and more uncomfortable, meanwhile the freak in your backseat keeps playing with his phone. You can't see what he is doing, but he is checking out all of the recent calls and text messages on the phone. He finds himself thinking about whose phone he just stole. He hated it when he thought of his victims as people and not simply as objects. He quit reading the texts as they made him uncomfortable. He begins thinking about how lucky it was that the woman named Terry he had just raped and murdered had Uber on her phone. It made for a good, quick, easy getaway. He then began planning ways to destroy the phone since he could probably be tracked by it's GPS. He then looks up and notices you looking at him in your rear view mirror. At this point he finds himself thinking about how far he could drive out of town in your Prius and about how he really couldn't risk any witnesses. You see him smile at you from the rear view mirror as he tells you to pull around to the back of the building up here on your right.
> 
> Still feel safe driving for Uber?


Yes.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Like I have said before in this forum, not everyone is cut out to be a Taxi driver.


So pooring rain out, night time, high crime, fake name, hoodies and Im not cut out to be a taxi driver lol good luck to you my friend


Realityshark said:


> Allow me to shatter your false sense of security:
> 
> Scenerio... You pick up a fare and confirm the name just like Uber taught you. A guy named Terry gets into your car. The creepy sling blade looking dude you keep glancing at in the rear view mirror is really starting to make you feel uncomfortable. You try small talk, but he simply ignores you. The address he has given you is in a bad part of town about 10 minutes away. The anxiety is really starting to take it's toll, you can actually feel it in your stomach as you begin to get more and more uncomfortable, meanwhile the freak in your backseat keeps playing with his phone. You can't see what he is doing, but he is checking out all of the recent calls and text messages on the phone. He finds himself thinking about whose phone he just stole. He hated it when he thought of his victims as people and not simply as objects. He quit reading the texts as they made him uncomfortable. He begins thinking about how lucky it was that the woman named Terry he had just raped and murdered had Uber on her phone. It made for a good, quick, easy getaway. He then began planning ways to destroy the phone since he could probably be tracked by it's GPS. He then looks up and notices you looking at him in your rear view mirror. At this point he finds himself thinking about how far he could drive out of town in your Prius and about how he really couldn't risk any witnesses. You see him smile at you from the rear view mirror as he tells you to pull around to the back of the building up here on your right.
> 
> Still feel safe driving for Uber?


Wow you should write books or scary stories for a living. Do you still drive for uber ?


----------



## vtexposfan (May 27, 2014)

I think Nick781 is afraid of the "hood" because his name has 781 in it. I'm not blaming him.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

vtexposfan said:


> I think Nick781 is afraid of the "hood" because his name has 781 in it. I'm not blaming him.


Lets make assumptions smart ass. I've done enough damage to other peoples lives in my life. Ive lived on the streets doing enough crime and I don't associate with bullcrap anymore. When I sense something isn't right I step out of that situation so it wont have to escalate.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Nick781 said:


> Lets make assumptions smart ass. I've done enough damage to other peoples lives in my life. Ive lived on the streets doing enough crime and I don't associate with bullcrap anymore. When I sense something isn't right I step out of that situation so it wont have to escalate.


That's quite the resume'.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> That's quite the resume'.


Thanks. Its all I got at the moment lol.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Nick781 said:


> Thanks. Its all I got at the moment lol.


Why are you wasting your time with Uber? You should be a rapper or something.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Why are you wasting your time with Uber? You should be a rapper or something.


I suck at rapping and apparently I suck at Uber too


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> You are an independent contractor, using a ride share software. You are your own boss. You do not have to pick up anyone.


 but you can be deactivated (fired) for doing so, Which negates that IC declaration made by Uber :-(


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> but you can be deactivated (fired) for doing so, Which negates that IC declaration made by Uber :-(


Possibly. It might be a good idea to take note of any ride you cancel for specific reasons and email Uber within 24 hours of that ride to have them make a note on that ride explaining exactly WHY you decided to not pick them up. At least that way you have some sort of a record of everything of that happened on any jobs they may review for your termination.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Nick781 said:


> I suck at rapping and apparently I suck at Uber too


Maybe I am misreading this but yer saying you really are good at sucking.

May I suggest another line of work?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Nick781 said:


> What do you mean by some form of warning ? lol


If it needs to be repeated to you, then it may mean that you don't have the self preservation "radar" that we are talking about.

Perhaps you've led a protected life where Mummy and Daddy have hovered and cleared your path without you knowing - not evolving your own street-smarts.

Being tossed out of home at 18 'cause I couldn't get my lazy ass outta bed from all the partying to get a job, was tough love on my Dad's part, put me at risk, but made me grow up and survive real quick.

When you're young it's expected that everyone learns painful lessons. But If you can't learn to read the signs that bad folk give when they're planning to do you harm (physical or financial), then change your environment.

But what does a 51 yr old know that a 22yr old doesn't know already ?


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> If it needs to be repeated to you, then it may mean that you don't have the self preservation "radar" that we are talking about.
> 
> Perhaps you've led a protected life where Mummy and Daddy have hovered and cleared your path without you knowing - not evolving your own street-smarts.
> 
> ...


Anyone can be dangerous nowadays. Its hard to tell honestly. How do I know if these two guys were just kids hitching a ride from me or trying to rob me ? like come on.. the only weird thing was it had a girls name when they requested me and both of them were males. So it sketched me out but than again maybe it was their parents credit card ? its hard to tell sometimes. I felt bad afterwards. But I guess my radar went up....


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

You walk out to the parking lot after buying some groceries late at night....

You drive the highway/freeways traveling 70 mph....

You take another sip from your beer while on the sofa just starting up a Netflix movie. The baby is crying and you're wife walks in, gives you a nice kiss and says I'll make up for it later. You walk into the nursery and it stinks to high heaven.

I've taken 4 African-American 18 yr olds to a projects area of Compton ( and not the nice part of Compton, a.k.a Rancho Dominguez); it was 4pm but I would not have done this late at night. Other drivers would not have done this at any time of the day.

I haven't turned anyone down after accepting a fare and showing up to pick them up, but I'm a big believer in going with your gut feeling. Take care of yourself first.
Life is full of choices, risks, and decisions on how to manage them. If you drive TNCs, make good choices for your comfort level.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Girls name? Call the number on the screen. They will tell you if it is ok to take the ride or not.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Girls name? Call the number on the screen. They will tell you if it is ok to take the ride or not.


I did no one answered but they popped out of a garage ten seconds later so I wasnt sure


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Nick781 said:


> Anyone can be dangerous nowadays. Its hard to tell honestly. How do I know if these two guys were just kids hitching a ride from me or trying to rob me ? like come on.. the only weird thing was it had a girls name when they requested me and both of them were males. So it sketched me out but than again maybe it was their parents credit card ? its hard to tell sometimes. I felt bad afterwards. But I guess my radar went up....


You Played that curve ball right.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Nick781 said:


> I did no one answered but they popped out of a garage ten seconds later so I wasnt sure


Who popped out of the garage? The chick? Easy. Where's yer cell phone? You need to answer it for me to take this ride.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Who popped out of the garage? The chick? Easy. Where's yer cell phone? You need to answer it for me to take this ride.


No. Two guys in hoodies. No girls.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> You Played that curve ball right.


Would you have done anything differently to avoid losing the customer ? or just move on not even risk it.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Nick781 said:


> No. Two guys in hoodies. No girls.


Oh well....no contact with the account holder...no ride.


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> Allow me to shatter your false sense of security:
> 
> Scenerio... You pick up a fare and confirm the name just like Uber taught you. A guy named Terry gets into your car. The creepy sling blade looking dude you keep glancing at in the rear view mirror is really starting to make you feel uncomfortable. You try small talk, but he simply ignores you. The address he has given you is in a bad part of town about 10 minutes away. The anxiety is really starting to take it's toll, you can actually feel it in your stomach as you begin to get more and more uncomfortable, meanwhile the freak in your backseat keeps playing with his phone. You can't see what he is doing, but he is checking out all of the recent calls and text messages on the phone. He finds himself thinking about whose phone he just stole. He hated it when he thought of his victims as people and not simply as objects. He quit reading the texts as they made him uncomfortable. He begins thinking about how lucky it was that the woman named Terry he had just raped and murdered had Uber on her phone. It made for a good, quick, easy getaway. He then began planning ways to destroy the phone since he could probably be tracked by its' GPS. He then looks up and notices you looking at him in your rear view mirror. At this point he finds himself thinking about how far he could drive out of town in your Prius and about how he really couldn't risk any witnesses. You see him smile at you from the rear view mirror as he tells you to pull around to the back of the building up here on your right.
> 
> Still feel safe driving for Uber?


End Scenario,

We pull back of the building, he tries to grab for me but I'm quicker, I pull out my hammer and start to bash his head, and knock him out. I call the police and report this and I become a hero and paper is saying "Uber Driver used his hammer to knock out a murder". Mayor gives me the key to city and then the governor holds a press conference and background is a Uber Car. Everybody is cheering and hugging you because you have stopped an murder from getting away.

Remember this folks, always carry your hammer near! xD


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Elmoooy said:


> End Scenario,
> 
> We pull back of the building, he tries to grab for me but I'm quicker, I pull out my hammer and start to bash his head, and knock him out. I call the police and report this and I become a hero and paper is saying "Uber Driver used his hammer to knock out a murder". Mayor gives me the key to city and then the governor holds a press conference and background is a Uber Car. Everybody is cheering and hugging you because you have stopped an murder from getting away.
> 
> Remember this folks, always carry your hammer near! xD


But you get deactivated for not using the Official Uber Driver Personal Defense Device.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> but you can be deactivated (fired) for doing so, Which negates that IC declaration made by Uber :-(


I don't disagree with you. Frankly, fired, deactivated or whatever else you want to call it, you have a duty to act in your own best interest.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> But you get deactivated for not using the Official Uber Driver Personal Defense Device.


Hammer time!


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Hammer time!


That's my damn quote lol


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

@Elmoooy

Oh, 7 passengers but you don't have far to go?
-hammer time!

Oh, the tip is included, you say?
Hammer!

Minimum fare?
Drop the hammer!

Open container?
Hammer.

"I'll be out in 10 - 15 minutes."
Hammer, hammer, hammer. Maglite.


----------



## JeffD1964 (Nov 27, 2014)

Ok, what's a TNC? I don't understand that acronym. Also, I think Nick did right by refusing service if he was uncomfortable, though perhaps a brief conversation outside the vehicle would have put him at ease before letting them in. I have no experience yet to speak of, but I'm not looking for trouble. I'm looking for a bit more income and a safe ride home to bed.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Uh, that conversation would be with me inside, them outside, doors locked, one window slightly cracked just enough to hear the boys in the 'hood, and the car in Drive ready to haul. Period.
TNC? Saw that here somewhere..... Transportation Network Company, maybe?


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Oh well....no contact with the account holder...no ride.


Yeah it just sucks even questioning the customer, it would probably lead to a bad rating


Older Chauffeur said:


> Uh, that conversation would be with me inside, them outside, doors locked, one window slightly cracked just enough to hear the boys in the 'hood, and the car in Drive ready to haul. Period.
> TNC? Saw that here somewhere..... Transportation Network Company, maybe?


I didn't let them in lol if they did get in I would of got out with a karate stance


----------



## JeffD1964 (Nov 27, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Uh, that conversation would be with me inside, them outside, doors locked, one window slightly cracked just enough to hear the boys in the 'hood, and the car in Drive ready to haul. Period.
> TNC? Saw that here somewhere..... Transportation Network Company, maybe?


Could be. That would fit the context. Thanks OC!


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Nick781 said:


> Yeah it just sucks even questioning the customer, it would probably lead to a bad rating
> 
> I didn't let them in lol if they did get in I would of got out with a karate stance


Look....don't sweat this rating thing. Just do your job to the best of your ability. You are in the people business. Be personable with out being a door mat. Be professional with out being an asshole. The vast majority of people you are going to be driving will be reasonable people.

Don't be creepy and chicks will show you their ****.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Look....don't sweat this rating thing. Just do your job to the best of your ability. You are in the people business. Be personable with out being a door mat. Be professional with out being an asshole. The vast majority of people you are going to be driving will be reasonable people.
> 
> Don't be creepy and chicks will show you their ****.


The first day I had alot of business man and college students, great conversations I do enjoy Uber in general. But I am totally looking forward to the titties. Where they at though?


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)




----------



## JeffD1964 (Nov 27, 2014)

I wasn't expecting yabos. That would indeed be a bonus.


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

Nick781 said:


> The first day I had alot of business man and college students, great conversations I do enjoy Uber in general. But I am totally looking forward to the titties. Where they at though?


I do t know where they are in Boston. I am in SF.

Great conversations? Excellent. Keep making the single serving friends and things will be fine.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> I do t know where they are in Boston. I am in SF.
> 
> Great conversations? Excellent. Keep making the single serving friends and things will be fine.


Yes! I shall. By the way do you work nights too like 12am -2 any differences in working at night? I haven't experienced it in Boston yet Im very curious


----------



## JeffD1964 (Nov 27, 2014)

I'm not yet rejecting single serving friendships. Just saying.


----------



## ivan jurgenhoff (Nov 21, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> Allow me to shatter your false sense of security:
> 
> Scenerio... You pick up a fare and confirm the name just like Uber taught you. A guy named Terry gets into your car. The creepy sling blade looking dude you keep glancing at in the rear view mirror is really starting to make you feel uncomfortable. You try small talk, but he simply ignores you. The address he has given you is in a bad part of town about 10 minutes away. The anxiety is really starting to take it's toll, you can actually feel it in your stomach as you begin to get more and more uncomfortable, meanwhile the freak in your backseat keeps playing with his phone. You can't see what he is doing, but he is checking out all of the recent calls and text messages on the phone. He finds himself thinking about whose phone he just stole. He hated it when he thought of his victims as people and not simply as objects. He quit reading the texts as they made him uncomfortable. He begins thinking about how lucky it was that the woman named Terry he had just raped and murdered had Uber on her phone. It made for a good, quick, easy getaway. He then began planning ways to destroy the phone since he could probably be tracked by its' GPS. He then looks up and notices you looking at him in your rear view mirror. At this point he finds himself thinking about how far he could drive out of town in your Prius and about how he really couldn't risk any witnesses. You see him smile at you from the rear view mirror as he tells you to pull around to the back of the building up here on your right.
> 
> Still feel safe driving for Uber?


Wouldn't it have been Teri w/an "i"?


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Nick781 said:


> Your completely right. My first 8 fares were during the day and I had great experiences. Next day I got out of work and got on uber at around 10 pm to surge areas with relatively high crime. The person requesting the ride had a girls name. Two guys in hoods popped out so I decided to apologize and move on. I did not feel safe, I didnt want to be in a position to fight for my life if something arised.


Was it raining or cold? Do white people wear hoods in bad weather ? Or are you saying "hoodies" . Yeah, too bad you were not in floriduh you could have done more than drive away.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Was it raining or cold? Do white people wear hoods in bad weather ? Or are you saying "hoodies" . Yeah, too bad you were not in floriduh you could have done more than drive away.


I wear hoodies too so I dont want to be a hypocrite that just added to the sketch meter while it was raining and night. Also the guys using a girls name on Uber too.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

cybertec69 said:


> Like I have said before in this forum, not everyone is cut out to be a Taxi driver.


Exactly. Yeah, there's a good chance you'll be murdered, but Uber On!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> Was it raining or cold? Do white people wear hoods in bad weather ? Or are you saying "hoodies" . Yeah, too bad you were not in floriduh you could have done more than drive away.


WTF?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

vtexposfan said:


> I think Nick781 is afraid of the "hood" because his name has 781 in it. I'm not blaming him.


802 DUDE, y'just gave me a numer-
ically telephonic chortle. If yo' so
"hood savvy", can you identify
"Chuck" or "The 'Bury"? Both are
in the 617.


----------



## UberCbus (Nov 10, 2014)

HisShadowX said:


> People still haven't heard of prepaid credit cards? Damn


I have had Pax tell me they cannot use pre paid cards

Anybody know any different?


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Nick781 said:


> Hello everyone I started uber about two days ago. First day was great all kinds of fares. I had alot of fun! tonight was horrible I got completely sketched out by two guys in hoods so I apologized and drove on. Second fare also rubbed me the wrong way tonight I like uber but some people.... how do you drivers feel safe picking up people ? what works for you


Since you are an IC according to Uber you may refuse any pax for any reason. If I don't feel comfortable I will cancel the trip in a heartbeat, and **** Uber if they don't like it!


----------



## Robert G (Nov 15, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> Allow me to shatter your false sense of security:
> 
> Scenerio... You pick up a fare and confirm the name just like Uber taught you. A guy named Terry gets into your car. The creepy sling blade looking dude you keep glancing at in the rear view mirror is really starting to make you feel uncomfortable. You try small talk, but he simply ignores you. The address he has given you is in a bad part of town about 10 minutes away. The anxiety is really starting to take it's toll, you can actually feel it in your stomach as you begin to get more and more uncomfortable, meanwhile the freak in your backseat keeps playing with his phone. You can't see what he is doing, but he is checking out all of the recent calls and text messages on the phone. He finds himself thinking about whose phone he just stole. He hated it when he thought of his victims as people and not simply as objects. He quit reading the texts as they made him uncomfortable. He begins thinking about how lucky it was that the woman named Terry he had just raped and murdered had Uber on her phone. It made for a good, quick, easy getaway. He then began planning ways to destroy the phone since he could probably be tracked by its' GPS. He then looks up and notices you looking at him in your rear view mirror. At this point he finds himself thinking about how far he could drive out of town in your Prius and about how he really couldn't risk any witnesses. You see him smile at you from the rear view mirror as he tells you to pull around to the back of the building up here on your right.
> 
> Still feel safe driving for Uber?


You really should put this in a novel great story to read but reality will hit one day and this will be tragic.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Robert G said:


> You really should put this in a novel great story to read but reality will hit one day and this will be tragic.


It's a cautionary tale.


----------



## CowboyMC (Aug 26, 2014)

Nick781 said:


> Your completely right. My first 8 fares were during the day and I had great experiences. Next day I got out of work and got on uber at around 10 pm to surge areas with relatively high crime. The person requesting the ride had a girls name. Two guys in hoods popped out so I decided to apologize and move on. I did not feel safe, I didn't want to be in a position to fight for my life if something arised.


I won't apologize. As soon as I determined I didn't want to do the ride, I'd ride off and cancel the ride. Uber is giving us less information to work with. Not knowing the destination is a real problem. For example, I'm ending my sift and figured one last ride. Now their was nothing wrong with this client but, I didn't know I had to take her from New Brunswick, NJ to somewhere in Queens. The client wasted her time and mine, because when I arrived and saw were she had to go, I let her know I couldn't do the ride and had to unload her luggage. Once I accept the ping, I try to always complete the ride. This was one of the few times I didn't.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

pengduck said:


> Since you are an IC according to Uber you may refuse any pax for any reason. If I don't feel comfortable I will cancel the trip in a heartbeat, and **** Uber if they don't like it!


What is a IC?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Nick781 said:


> What is a IC?


Independent Contractor.

"Certain factors will define a worker as an independent contractor in every case: not relying on the business as the sole source of income, working at his or her pace as defined by an agreement, being ineligible for employer provided benefits and retaining a degree of control and independence. While the independent contractor is his or her own boss, work stays within the definitions of oral or written contract and adheres to certain requirements. An employee, on the other hand, relies on the business for steady income, gives up elements of control and independence, is eligible for certain benefits and works within constraint of workplace."

https://www.legalzoom.com/articles/employee-vs-independent-contractor-differences-you-need-to-know


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> "You don't use Uber without giving a name"
> name need not be your real name,
> 
> "a credit card number"
> ...


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Look....don't sweat this rating thing. Just do your job to the best of your ability. You are in the people business. Be personable with out being a door mat. Be professional with out being an asshole. The vast majority of people you are going to be driving will be reasonable people.
> 
> Don't be creepy and chicks will show you their ****.


Damn, I guess I'm creepy. One girl flagged me down, and I'm sure she was gonna show me, but she wanted $40, I guess that don't count. I'm still creepy, aren't I?


----------



## Cityofangels (Dec 10, 2014)

Nick781 said:


> Hello everyone I started uber about two days ago. First day was great all kinds of fares. I had alot of fun! tonight was horrible I got completely sketched out by two guys in hoods so I apologized and drove on. Second fare also rubbed me the wrong way tonight I like uber but some people.... how do you drivers feel safe picking up people ? what works for you


I watch my riders carefully before they get into my car. Here in L.A. a couple weeks ago there was a Uber driver who was stabbed numerous times in the neck and back by his two passengers.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

It that the same ones whom he asked for directions?


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

That's his story and he's sticking to it. 4 am and he's lost in the 'hood...........


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

vtexposfan said:


> Most passengers are on their very best behavior.


He said what??


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> That's quite the resume'.


Yeah, he comes from the mean streets of Malibu.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Elmoooy said:


> That's my damn quote lol


Actually, I believe it was M.C. Hammer's first.


----------



## dogmatize (Oct 5, 2014)

wtdrivesnj said:


> Try picking up in certain areas like business, airports, train stations There is no way to know what type of people they might be. Otherwise it's all a crap shoot just know that with the Uber's tracking they will at least know where your body's at. Lol


Rotflmao!!


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> Actually, I believe it was M.C. Hammer's first.


probably!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

pengduck said:


> **** Uber if they don't like it!


**** Uber if they do like it!

I'm really not liking these greedy, lying assholes. Is it starting to show yet?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm beginning to wonder if some of them are even human.


----------



## Uber9 (Nov 16, 2014)

Nick781 said:


> Hello everyone I started uber about two days ago. First day was great all kinds of fares. I had alot of fun! tonight was horrible I got completely sketched out by two guys in hoods so I apologized and drove on. Second fare also rubbed me the wrong way tonight I like uber but some people.... how do you drivers feel safe picking up people ? what works for you


Hey Nick781 what area were you in? I am a fellow part time driver (2 months now) in the Boston area and would appreciate the info. Generally I don't like to accept pings from certain locations, for example in the heart of Lawrence or around Middlesex St Lowell and Dorchester. I have to say though that I picked up couple times from Longwood Hospital area and both turned out to be medical doctors (that's what they said) and dropped them off in Dorchester.

All areas are not bad but there will be certain pockets everywhere and how to avoid them is a challenge.

One time I get a ride from Financial District (guy forgot something at home), really nice guy and it turned out to be a round trip (for some reason I get a lot of round trips), however, I could see drug trade in real time, it was dark. No clue what area it was but certainly someplace south of Boston.


----------



## vtexposfan (May 27, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> 802 DUDE, y'just gave me a numer-
> ically telephonic chortle. If yo' so
> "hood savvy", can you identify
> "Chuck" or "The 'Bury"? Both are
> in the 617.


That would be Charlestown and Roxbury.


----------



## vtexposfan (May 27, 2014)

DriverJ said:


> He said what??


I've had few problems.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> Allow me to shatter your false sense of security:
> 
> Scenerio... You pick up a fare and confirm the name just like Uber taught you. A guy named Terry gets into your car. The creepy sling blade looking dude you keep glancing at in the rear view mirror is really starting to make you feel uncomfortable. You try small talk, but he simply ignores you. The address he has given you is in a bad part of town about 10 minutes away. The anxiety is really starting to take it's toll, you can actually feel it in your stomach as you begin to get more and more uncomfortable, meanwhile the freak in your backseat keeps playing with his phone. You can't see what he is doing, but he is checking out all of the recent calls and text messages on the phone. He finds himself thinking about whose phone he just stole. He hated it when he thought of his victims as people and not simply as objects. He quit reading the texts as they made him uncomfortable. He begins thinking about how lucky it was that the woman named Terry he had just raped and murdered had Uber on her phone. It made for a good, quick, easy getaway. He then began planning ways to destroy the phone since he could probably be tracked by its' GPS. He then looks up and notices you looking at him in your rear view mirror. At this point he finds himself thinking about how far he could drive out of town in your Prius and about how he really couldn't risk any witnesses. You see him smile at you from the rear view mirror as he tells you to pull around to the back of the building up here on your right.
> 
> Still feel safe driving for Uber?


^^^
My first driving gig after leaving the airport shuttle / limo, owner-operator thing in L.A. was driving a TC for a taxi company in Van Nuys, Ca... and dispatch used to have this code for a drug run (believe it or not), called "Donut Shop". 
These two guys were standing outside the front door of an apartment on Parthenia Av. right near Sepulveda Bl. which is like the dregs of the San Fernando Valley... darkly dressed, hoodies... you get the picture. That front door was only like 20 feet off the sidewalk and could have been a vacant apt for all I knew. 
Anyway they first tell me to pull into the parking lot of this liquor store on the way to where they were going, and then I started to sweat with one dude remaining in the back seat while the other one went inside. 
We get to their destination and they tell me to wait. This is like midnight but there are like 40 people milling around on the street with even little kids riding those little bikes with riser handlebars. 
Well let me put it to you like this... I was never so glad to dump those two guys off and outta my car. 
If I had to do it tonite... NO way! I'd just shine it and hit the gas. 
Oh, BTW... if I remember correctly (speaking of tipping from another thread), it was a $20.00 tip for a $20.00 ride.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Driving in daylight is the best time


vtexposfan said:


> I've had few problems.


Have you been driving a long time?


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

*I JUST UPDATED THE BEST POST I HAVE EVER READ HERE :*



Realityshark said:


> Allow me to shatter your false sense of security:
> 
> Scenerio... You pick up a fare and confirm the name just like Uber taught you. A guy named Terry gets into your car. The creepy sling blade looking dude you keep glancing at in the rear view mirror is really starting to make you feel uncomfortable. You try small talk, but he simply ignores you. The address he has given you is in a bad part of town about 10 minutes away. The anxiety is really starting to take it's toll, you can actually feel it in your stomach as you begin to get more and more uncomfortable, meanwhile the freak in your backseat keeps playing with his phone. You can't see what he is doing, but he is checking out all of the recent calls and text messages on the phone. He finds himself thinking about whose phone he just stole. He hated it when he thought of his victims as people and not simply as objects. He quit reading the texts as they made him uncomfortable. He begins thinking about how lucky it was that the woman named Terry he had just raped and murdered had Uber on her phone. It made for a good, quick, easy getaway. He then began planning ways to destroy the phone since he could probably be tracked by its' GPS. He then looks up and notices you looking at him in your rear view mirror. At this point he finds himself thinking about how far he could drive out of town in your Prius and about how he really couldn't risk any witnesses. You see him smile at you from the rear view mirror as he tells you to pull around to the back of the building up here on your right.
> 
> Still feel safe driving for Uber?


What you say is ABSOLUTELY CORRECT !
we might be a little safer than driving a yellow car, but in the end if people already found ways to get a ride with a fake or prepaid credit card.
the next steps are not that much far away.

In Germany (I was driving taxi back then) in one year 7 or 8 taxidrivers were killed (ok.. some in traffic accidents)
but the bottomline is that I have read a statistic that was published I of course don't remember how many percent for which situation..

The people who are "planning" a robbery" wouldn't call the taxi to the place where they reside, thjey would rather hail you somewhere in the city.
But from those people the death toll was the lowest anyways.

Way more dangerous are situations that were NOT planned but happened out of the situation.
If people get in rage about whatever and they are drunk they do not weigh up the consequenses.
and the worst for the driver : On court they often get away because they were so intoxicated and didn't know what they were doing !

It's a really sad thing !


----------



## Uber9 (Nov 16, 2014)

Better to be safe than sorry!

A rider this past weekend wanted to pay cash for the ride and I refused, was I wrong?


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Uber9 said:


> Better to be safe than sorry!
> 
> A rider this past weekend wanted to pay cash for the ride and I refused, was I wrong?


Not at all, not using the app puts all of the insurance liability on you and is illegal to boot.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Realityshark said:


> Allow me to shatter your false sense of security:
> 
> Scenerio... You pick up a fare and confirm the name just like Uber taught you. A guy named Terry gets into your car. The creepy sling blade looking dude you keep glancing at in the rear view mirror is really starting to make you feel uncomfortable. You try small talk, but he simply ignores you. The address he has given you is in a bad part of town about 10 minutes away. The anxiety is really starting to take it's toll, you can actually feel it in your stomach as you begin to get more and more uncomfortable, meanwhile the freak in your backseat keeps playing with his phone. You can't see what he is doing, but he is checking out all of the recent calls and text messages on the phone. He finds himself thinking about whose phone he just stole. He hated it when he thought of his victims as people and not simply as objects. He quit reading the texts as they made him uncomfortable. He begins thinking about how lucky it was that the woman named Terry he had just raped and murdered had Uber on her phone. It made for a good, quick, easy getaway. He then began planning ways to destroy the phone since he could probably be tracked by its' GPS. He then looks up and notices you looking at him in your rear view mirror. At this point he finds himself thinking about how far he could drive out of town in your Prius and about how he really couldn't risk any witnesses. You see him smile at you from the rear view mirror as he tells you to pull around to the back of the building up here on your right.
> 
> Still feel safe driving for Uber?


That's why I'm always carrying when I drive ;-)


----------



## Frank Martin (Nov 12, 2014)

You always have the right to refuse service.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Frank Martin said:


> You always have the right to refuse service.


As long as you don't do it too many times. It's not like we're IC's or something.


----------

